# اتصالات اللياف البصرية



## elmustafa (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اليكم هذا الموضوع عن اتصالات اللياف البصرية وأرجوا ان ينال رضاكم


اخوكم: م.المصطفي


----------



## المستعجل (4 فبراير 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود*

موضوع جدا جميل


----------



## elmustafa (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## MURAD 1982 (12 فبراير 2007)

والله انا شاكر لك جدا يا اخي


----------



## hind adlan (14 فبراير 2007)

الشكر الجزيل علي المعلومات القيمة 
وفقكم الله


----------



## hind adlan (14 فبراير 2007)

الشكر الجزيل علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elmustafa (14 فبراير 2007)

شكر جزيلا لكم جميعا وأن شاء الله دائما نكون عند حسن ظنكم بنا


----------



## aalaa (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## moheb40 (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي المصطفى على معلومات الالياف البصريه


----------



## منى كوكى (24 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## 000403 (25 فبراير 2007)

good morring my frinds can you give me some information about the(PABX) if that is possible


----------



## elmustafa (26 فبراير 2007)

my friend (PABX) means what ?1


----------



## المهندس ابو معاذ (28 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جيد ومهم ... مع التطور الحاصل في عالم التقنيه .. جزاك الله خير اخي م مصطفى


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (2 مارس 2007)

يا أخ مصطفى لا أفهم numerical aperture
اريد معلومات أكثر تفصيلا كما أني أعتقد أن ال dispersion 
لا يحدث إلا في multimode
جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## mobarak (21 مارس 2007)

ارجوا الافادة :اريد كتاب تعليم Cnc وفى تعليمpln . وشكرا


----------



## mobarak (21 مارس 2007)

اريد تعلبم Cnc,plc


----------



## خالد عبدو الشيخ (21 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rady84 (29 مارس 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rozaia (29 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على الملف


----------



## mideleast2007 (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## rady84 (8 أبريل 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الكومنيكيشن (9 أبريل 2007)

اتحمل عندي بس مو راضي يفتح ليش ..........................


----------



## محمد أبوالوفا (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس المرح (12 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the golden (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وأرجوا ان تدعمنا بمعلومات أكثر من ذلك عن مواضيع أخرى :12: وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الجدى (17 أبريل 2007)

أعتقد أن هذه المعلومات جميله جدا ً و لكن المنتشر و الذى يزداد إنتشار هو أنظمة "wireless
لذا نر جو إلقاء المزيد عن هذه التكنولوجيا ؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## y_alrefaei (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخوي على الموضوع الحلو
الله يرضى عليكم كثروا من شروح للاتصالات


----------



## عبدالله كامل (17 مايو 2007)

dear brother 
thanks for the document


----------



## عرااااقية (17 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخوي وبارك الله بيك فعلا معلومات رائعة


----------



## بش/ مهندس (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك ولكل الاخوان الموجودين في هذا المنتدى


----------



## mouathmf (19 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سلطان الخوف (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## freeyassir (22 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## م.النقيب (4 يونيو 2007)

Thank u man for this subject


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووورررررررر


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (29 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/هبة (29 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع حيوى جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## خطَّاب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ونرجو المزيد


----------



## never.before (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asaeng (9 فبراير 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (9 فبراير 2008)

mrsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rasha2 (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 يوليو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (10 يوليو 2008)

www.haascnc.com/news_videos.asp الاخ مبارك هذا موقع تعلم CNC


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (10 يوليو 2008)

هذا الرابط خاص بالكهرباء

http://www.vb.arabsbook.com/showthread.php?t=6386
__________________


----------



## نيو مروة (11 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر على الموضوع ... حقيقي موضوع قيم


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (11 يوليو 2008)

elmustafa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> 
> اليكم هذا الموضوع عن اتصالات اللياف البصرية وأرجوا ان ينال رضاكم
> ...


 الاخ مصطفى لو سمحت توضح المصدر لهذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## دحدوووح (2 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## نادر سواح (3 أغسطس 2008)

بحث ممتاز . اتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## منار يازجي (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## الطيب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك00


----------



## ayham87 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود


----------



## NEC (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed Adel (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## راجـي عفو ربـي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عميقة العينين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

صح إنو هي أول مشاركة لي لكن اسمحلي اشكرك على هالموضوع 
لأنو بالفعل مهم كتير


----------



## المهندس رشود (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل*

موضوع جميل وتشكر عليه


----------



## عبد الكريم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طلال قطينه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخ ع الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## ادور (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## ayham87 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفاء الحياة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:6:


----------



## المُبْحِر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمدحسكل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد وأرجو منك المزيد


----------



## عمرو زهران (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى المصطفى على هذا الموضوع


----------



## haytham_subzero (14 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bara-hmsho (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير إن أعظم ثواب يمكن أن يحصل عليه الإنسان في هذا الزمان هو نشر العلم وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## Nasser Faris (2 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور*

والله شاكر كتي رإلك أخي العزيز 

أجى الموضوع ع الجرح 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## Madridi (29 أبريل 2009)

جـــزاك الله خـــــتيرا


----------



## Madridi (29 أبريل 2009)

جـــزاك الله خـــــيرا


----------



## cons007 (1 يوليو 2009)

*شكر على المواضيع*

ميرسى جدا يا بشمهندسين :77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## انتصار حسين (11 يوليو 2009)

عن نفسي استفدت كثيراً من هذا الموقع 

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ياسين 77 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل علي المعلومات القيمة 
وفقكم الله*​


----------



## البري2009 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي المصطفى موضوعك شيق:31:


----------



## س احمد (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## mfsal (18 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الضاحي (12 يوليو 2010)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيكم وربي يوفقكم انشاء الله على هذا المجهود


----------



## ادور (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Adamant (10 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلموا


----------



## علاويا (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تزويدي ببحوث او ملخصات بحوث عن اتصالات الالياف البصرية


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر جزيلا لكم جميعا اتمنى لكم كل النجاح ....


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمدحما (26 أبريل 2014)

يارب الخير


----------

